# Why cant we have the black lowrider history on layitlow



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

They dont want blacks to have a forum...61 on 3 wheel.to be exact....because they think it offends people...to tell the black side of the history.....why is that layitlow......this is the net not tha streets.........the streets know....and the streets will reject you...ask k.j. From cali swangin......


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh snap!!!!!:h5:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

white people invented lowriding


/topic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anadise lol


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> white people invented lowriding
> 
> 
> /topic


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> white people invented lowriding
> 
> 
> /topic


:roflmao:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*







DAAAMN THEY ERASED UR TOPIC?!?!?!
I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD TOPIC.:drama: I LEARNED SOMETHING FROM THE BROWN AND BLACK SIDE AFTER WATCHING THEM VIDEO'S THAT WAS POSTED.:yes:
BOTH SIDES HAD GREAT HISTORY BEHIND IT. TRUTH IS THAT VIDEO OF THE THE BROWN HOMIES LOOK LIKE IT WAS SOME OLD SKOOL FACTS FROM THE 60/70.

SHOEONE32 U LET SOME CLOWNS TALK U OUT OF UR TOPIC BY BRINGING UP RACIST COMMENTS AND SHIT. :thumbsdown: THAT WAS UR BAD PIMP! :twak:

OTHER THAN THAT I THOUGHT THE TOPIC WAS COOL AS ICE AND EVERYONE HAD THERE OPION. 

PS. IT'S NOT THAT LAYITLOW DON'T WON'T BLACKS TO HAVE A FORUM. :no: U FUCKED UP UR OWN TOPIC BY LETTING THE OTHER CATS GET UNDER UR SKIN THAN U START TALKING SOME RACIST ASS SHIT AND CLOWNING THERE CITY IN A WAY. BLAME URSELF FOR FUCKING OFF UR TOPIC THAT BROWNS,BLACKS AND OTHER FOLKS THOUGHT WAS INTERESTING.

MUCH LUV TO ALL AND GOD BLESS ALL!*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Ignorant and racist comments made by shoehorn was why it is gone, or perhaps you just made all that shit up. Either way, if they can erase 1 of your topics then maybe, just maybe they'll erase all of them.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOTTOM LINE IS, SHOESHINE32 IS A BOTTOM OF THE BARREL PIECE OF SHIT RACIST. HIS VIEWS AND INACCURATE ACCOUNTS OF HISTORY ARE BAD FOR THE ENTIRE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

:roflmao: keep burning them bridges ******


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

Jack Bauer said:


> BOTTOM LINE IS, SHOESHINE32 IS A BOTTOM OF THE BARREL PIECE OF SHIT RACIST. HIS VIEWS AND INACCURATE ACCOUNTS OF HISTORY ARE BAD FOR THE ENTIRE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT.


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> They dont want blacks to have a forum...61 on 3 wheel.to be exact....because they think it offends people...to tell the black side of the history.....why is that layitlow......this is the net not tha streets.........the streets know....and the streets will reject you...ask k.j. From cali swangin......


 FUNNY SHIT. THE GREAT PART IS, YOU KEEP NAME DROPPING ALL THESE GUYS LIKE TED WELLS, ERNEST HOUSE, KJ FROM CALI SWANGIN, ETC. BUT I ALMOST GUARANTEE THAT YOU NEVER KICKED IT WITH THOSE GUYS...GUESS WHAT, I HAVE.,HAHAHAHAHA BET IT PISSES U OFF TO KNOW A WHITIE HAS HUNG OUT WITH YOUR IDOLS.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

One dude on here made sense......you was right ....but fuck that i go hard....so these woods on here are now tking credit? For the lowrider movement ....hahaha...how by? Write tickets......if you aint in the game...yo bad.......oh ...i know these people i mentioned...there my elder....i dont respect **** like lownslow...jack bauer...or no wood that cant prove who he is....i aint postn pics cause i got stripes.for real street riden...and video to back it........


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

lilbeaker said:


> One dude on here made sense......you was right ....but fuck that i go hard....so these woods on here are now tking credit? For the lowrider movement ....hahaha...how by? Write tickets......if you aint in the game...yo bad.......oh ...i know these people i mentioned...there my elder....i dont respect **** like lownslow...jack bauer...or no wood that cant prove who he is....i aint postn pics cause i got stripes.for real street riden...and video to back it........


:cheesy:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> One dude on here made sense......you was right ....but fuck that i go hard....so these woods on here are now tking credit? For the lowrider movement ....hahaha...how by? Write tickets......if you aint in the game...yo bad.......oh ...i know these people i mentioned...there my elder....i dont respect **** like lownslow...jack bauer...or no wood that cant prove who he is....i aint postn pics cause i ain't got shit, I'm really a white guy named angel. I usd to post inder the name......crenshaws finest....but all teh brothas got made at me for tryin ta hard to act blak........


QUOTED FOR TRUTH


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :cheesy:


 LMMFAO


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Jack Bauer said:


> FUNNY SHIT. THE GREAT PART IS, YOU KEEP NAME DROPPING ALL THESE GUYS LIKE TED WELLS, ERNEST HOUSE, KJ FROM CALI SWANGIN, ETC. BUT I ALMOST GUARANTEE THAT YOU NEVER KICKED IT WITH THOSE GUYS...GUESS WHAT, I HAVE.,HAHAHAHAHA BET IT PISSES U OFF TO KNOW A WHITIE HAS HUNG OUT WITH YOUR IDOLS.


a peckerwood like you knows whats up...lmao...yeah your a lowrider........


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Ignorant and racist comments made by shoehorn was why it is gone, or perhaps you just made all that shit up. Either way, if they can erase 1 of your topics then maybe, just maybe they'll erase all of them.


i got some many topix to throw out let me see tou try it...you punk bitch........


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> a peckerwood like you knows whats up...lmao...yeah your a lowrider........





shoeone32 said:


> i got some many topix to throw out let me see tou try it...you punk bitch........


you just turned back the racial clock 150 years

way to go


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

shoeone32 said:


> i got some many topix to throw out let me see tou try it...you punk bitch........


Why you mad? I didn't delete it, I actually enjoyed reading over your rediculous racist crap that comes from your head. Is it because you're ignorant to so much of the lowrider culure and can't handle being wrong? Or is it because of the way you were raised that you can't even begin to understand listening to others and not running your cock sucker all over the internet? Was is the club that booted you that you're still claiming that causes all this aggression? Go ahead and respond back like a loud mouthed bitch with a bunch of shit spelled wrong acting like your actually going to do anything positive in your life or for the lowrider community.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree. I was enjoying seeing what everybody ahd to say and seeing what b4 had been unseen by guys like me in Kentucky, Illinois, Ohio, Indiana, Tennessee, where there may be plenty of browns and blacks lowriding but the whites own everything and have the majority of cars at shows. By all means I LOVE the fact no matter what color we are we ride the same out here but for history, all we have is what LRM says. But by callin people peckerwoods, and ****** dis whoogie dat, they don't even take a ***** serious. We got our topic, they ain't touched it in years, but chyea, yours wasn't up 5 secs and they smashed it. And alot of the shit said in Black topic is the same as yours was. But eitha way thanks for at least trying I suppose. But NO THANKS for the negative energy stirred throughout the forums from the racial stuff kin-folk. As the brown say, "dat shit bad for la raza holmes.." lol


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Jack Bauer said:


> FUNNY SHIT. THE GREAT PART IS, YOU KEEP NAME DROPPING ALL THESE GUYS LIKE TED WELLS, ERNEST HOUSE, KJ FROM CALI SWANGIN, ETC. BUT I ALMOST GUARANTEE THAT YOU NEVER KICKED IT WITH THOSE GUYS...GUESS WHAT, I HAVE.,HAHAHAHAHA BET IT PISSES U OFF TO KNOW A WHITIE HAS HUNG OUT WITH YOUR IDOLS.


speaking of TED WELLS.....he had a stroke not to long ago and is recovering. 

on a side note...stop being all huffy and puffy and post under your real account.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> speaking of TED WELLS.....he had a stroke not to long ago and is recovering.
> 
> on a side note...stop being all huffy and puffy and *post under your real account*.


x 2


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah everybidy got upset...toobad....you were mad i put the ack story out there and mostly all blacks agreed..and even browns concurd...that what i was sayn was the other side of the coin....now these out of l.a. White guys who got the lrm story confused with the real one..got mad said stupid shit....so i got back at them on the same level....cant throw paper to the wind ...so i.m wrong...know fuck that they wrong...how do they know what happend in los angeles..in 5..6 decades ago.....lowriding is from the street....so lowriders are street folk..wright????..now dis me in the street and what happends....lownslow...& jack bauer...wouldnt &couldnt.....like i said where did your knowledge of this game come from....who taught you...i use names as refernces to my leasons...ive learned from evey generation...i.m from l.a..lowrider world...what ya touhgt...some all ya.ll couldt hold my switch cord....


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> Yeah everybidy got upset...toobad....you were mad i put the ack story out there and mostly all blacks agreed..and even browns concurd...that what i was sayn was the other side of the coin....now these out of l.a. White guys who got the lrm story confused with the real one..got mad said stupid shit....so i got back at them on the same level....cant throw paper to the wind ...so i.m wrong...know fuck that they wrong...how do they know what happend in los angeles..in 5..6 decades ago.....lowriding is from the street....so lowriders are street folk..wright????..now dis me in the street and what happends....lownslow...& jack bauer...wouldnt &couldnt.....like i said where did your knowledge of this game come from....who taught you...i use names as refernces to my leasons...ive learned from evey generation...i.m from l.a..lowrider world...what ya touhgt...some all ya.ll couldt hold my switch cord....


now you are typing in tounges


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

and if i knew how to post pics i would....they on facbook...but its too many wierdoz on here to put it out there....unless i know you 100...so show big fish some luv..and buy the volume that got me in it streetriden...boxchevyshoe.........


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> and if i knew how to post pics i would....they on facbook...but its too many wierdoz on here to put it out there....unless i know you 100...so show big fish some luv..and buy the volume that got me in it streetriden...boxchevyshoe.........


posting pictures is easy, stop making excuses

http://www.layitlower.com/uploader/


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

shoeone32 said:


> and if i knew how to post pics i would....they on facbook...but its too many wierdoz on here to put it out there....unless i know you 100...so show big fish some luv..and buy the volume that got me in it streetriden...boxchevyshoe.........


where you on the Shaw last Sunday? I saw Dulow and Terry.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> posting pictures is easy, stop making excuses
> 
> http://www.layitlower.com/uploader/


damn...that shit works now?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i do have to say.. even tho shoe made pelenty of racial comments and screwed the topic up himself, i do see alot of racist comments in general
all throughout lil.. obviously especially in OT... from all races.


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> speaking of TED WELLS.....he had a stroke not to long ago and is recovering.
> 
> on a side note...stop being all huffy and puffy and post under your real account.


x2 i spoke to him the other day he is doing good


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

I want a personal apology from the STYLISTICS, no disrespect to the club. But you got every creed in that club and you got someone spewing racist comments, that supposedly flys a plaque and is in your club. And represents your club.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

because white people invented lowriders. end of story


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know why you guys keep asking him for pictures. he says he owns a box chevy and you know damn well nobody lies about owning a box chevy. worst case scenario is he posts it and we have to look at it


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> They dont want blacks to have a forum...61 on 3 wheel.to be exact....because they think it offends people...to tell the black side of the history.....why is that layitlow......this is the net not tha streets.........the streets know....and the streets will reject you...ask k.j. From cali swangin......


 shoebone you need a tissue for your issues


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

fool2 said:


> I don't know why you guys keep asking him for pictures. he says he owns a box chevy and you know damn well nobody lies about owning a box chevy. worst case scenario is he posts it and we have to look at it


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> speaking of TED WELLS.....he had a stroke not to long ago and is recovering. on a side note...stop being all huffy and puffy and post under your real account.


 TED WANTS MY HOMIE TO HELP HIM BUILD SOME SETUPS. LOOKS LIKE HIS SPIRITS ARE HIGH.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> I want a personal apology from the STYLISTICS, no disrespect to the club. But you got every creed in that club and you got someone spewing racist comments, that supposedly flys a plaque and is in your club. And represents your club.


 HE MADE A TOPIC AND SAID HE LEFT THE CLUB. HE PRETTY MUCH DISSES THEM.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

lowdeville said:


> :roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


lmao......fucker.....you right my name says it all boxchevy...shoe1 ...323.....2door only.....and had kurupt 84...if yall saw that.....look on car domain.....sold it quik....oh yeah and i got a fleetwood pimp.....single pump str shit......85box chev......thats all on big fish *****.....not like i.m on here like yeah i got a 58rag double pump...telln lies and shit ....like my 62 was in the show..no i aint there yet...but luxury..i got that......


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

shoeone32 said:


> lmao......fucker.....you right my name says it all boxchevy...shoe1 ...323.....2door only.....and had kurupt 84...if yall saw that.....look on car domain.....sold it quik....oh yeah and i got a fleetwood pimp.....single pump str shit......85box chev......thats all on big fish *****.....not like i.m on here like yeah i got a 58rag double pump...telln lies and shit ....like my 62 was in the show..no i aint there yet...but luxury..i got that......


U drive a mazda 323?No one knows what the fuck you're typing....
Post something that makes sense:loco:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> lmao......fucker.....you right my name says it all boxchevy...shoe1 ...323.....2door only.....and had kurupt 84...if yall saw that.....look on car domain.....sold it quik....oh yeah and i got a fleetwood pimp.....single pump str shit......85box chev......thats all on big fish *****.....not like i.m on here like yeah i got a 58rag double pump...telln lies and shit ....like my 62 was in the show..no i aint there yet...but luxury..i got that......


 RACIST BITCH + REDBULL = HYPER ASS IGNORANT LAYITLOW MEMBER.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> where you on the Shaw last Sunday? I saw Dulow and Terry.


i ride the s no longer.....im typing of my phone and cant take the club off......i laid it down personal reasonz.....but at least everybody can know it is ..me..


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

shoeone32 said:


> i ride the s no longer.....im typing of my phone and cant take the club off......i laid it down personal reasonz.....but at least everybody can know it is ..me..


who this...baller rob????


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> i ride the s no longer.....im typing of my phone and cant take the club off......they kicked my out.....cuz I'm a dumbass piece of illiterate shit.......but at least everybody can know it is ..me......the dumbest mutha fucker on the west cost


 GFT.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Jack Bauer said:


> RACIST BITCH + REDBULL = HYPER ASS IGNORANT LAYITLOW MEMBER.


kush smokin real ***** ...ask a bout it.....


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> kush smokin real ***** ...ask a bout it.....


 YOU'RE A NOBODY. AIN'T NO REAL RIDAZ GONNA SPEAK ON YOUR BEHALF.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> YOU'RE A NOBODY. AIN'T NO REAL RIDAZ GONNA SPEAK ON YOUR BEHALF.


haven't seen one yet. All that name dropping and not one of them has gave him even a "what's up" :rofl: Every time this guy posts I think of that 3 Dog Night song song "one" :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

twin60 said:


> x2 i spoke to him the other day he is doing good


:thumbsup:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

:wow: this... topic... really... sucks... ass...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> I want a personal apology from the STYLISTICS, no disrespect to the club. But you got every creed in that club and you got someone spewing racist comments, that supposedly flys a plaque and is in your club. And represents your club.


so much for your cholo accent. :nicoderm::scrutinize:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ars!n said:


> haven't seen one yet. All that name dropping and not one of them has gave him even a "what's up" :rofl: Every time this guy posts I think of that 3 Dog Night song song "one" :rofl:


:roflmao: even big fish dont holla at him


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Jack Bauer said:


> TED WANTS MY HOMIE TO HELP HIM BUILD SOME SETUPS. LOOKS LIKE HIS SPIRITS ARE HIGH.


well maybe we can meat if yougo with him. i right around the corner...literally. :naughty:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

shoeone32 said:


> i ride the s no longer.....im typing of my phone and cant take the club off......i laid it down personal reasonz.....but at least everybody can know it is ..me..


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

shoeone32 said:


> who this...baller rob????


COURTESY OF SCOONER


screwed up loco said:


>


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

THe forums woud be nice if bitch ass lownslow would kut his wrist...and stop fuckn up forums...oh and he doesnt own a lowrider.....hahahaha....we susposed to be chopin it up on street cars.....what race got to do with it......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

ars!n said:


> haven't seen one yet. All that name dropping and not one of them has gave him even a "what's up" :rofl: Every time this guy posts I think of that 3 Dog Night song song "one" :rofl:


and i think of that song .....bitch ******...dr.dre....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> THe forums woud be nice if bitch ass lownslow would kut his wrist...and stop fuckn up forums...oh and he doesnt own a lowrider.....hahahaha....we susposed to be chopin it up on street cars.....what race got to do with it......


:roflmao: the forums were fine till you started spitting bullshit about blacks starting lowriders and discrediting everyone else


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Jack Bauer said:


> HE MADE A TOPIC AND SAID HE LEFT THE CLUB. HE PRETTY MUCH DISSES THEM.


I think I recall that thread, but this fool can't even type. Still haven't seen anyone put him in check from that club.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> so much for your cholo accent. :nicoderm::scrutinize:


 When I try to conevy a point, you don't wanna sound like a fool..plus I'm getting a 2 year degree holmes


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> When I try to conevy a point, you don't wanna sound like a fool..plus I'm getting a 2 year degree holmes


re-read this^^^^^^ to yourself and tell me if it makes sense. cause i'm confused. are you talking about yourself or or the person reading your post....in this case being me?  :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Kill ******!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Kill ******!!!!!!!!


yeah fuck them wonderbreads


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> yeah fuck them wonderbreads


 I love math too!!!! I was always better at addition, than any other math!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I love math too!!!! I was always better at addition, than any other math!


word, im better at multiplying


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> and im a..bitch ***** that learned how to lowride by watching ..dr.dre..videos..


 TRUE STORY BRO


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


tell me about it.  off topic trolls have broken out and are on the loose. :rofl:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fool2 said:


> I don't know why you guys keep asking him for pictures. he says he owns a box chevy and you know damn well nobody lies about owning a box chevy. worst case scenario is he posts it and we have to look at it



:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Does anybody know who started Lowriding? LMAO


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> tell me about it.  off topic trolls have broken out and are on the loose. :rofl:


and you know thissssssss maaaaaaaaan



shoeone32 said:


> and i think of that song .....bitch ******...dr.dre....


watch is you know about Dre foo?..... us whites invented Dre?....... we from tha streetz and shit....... LA don't know bout Dre....that thur be honky made sucka


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> tell me about it.  off topic trolls have broken out and are on the loose.


:rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Does anybody know who started Lowriding? LMAO


the chinese did....they used to roll rickshaws with 13's.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Jack Bauer;and lownslow are life partners so respect their life style..there thinkn of adopting said:


> TRUE STORY BRO


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Does anybody know who started Lowriding? LMAO


 ask shoeone32:rofl:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> ask shoeone32:rofl:


:rofl: :rofl:



ROBLEDO said:


> the chinese did....they used to roll rickshaws with 13's.


and the donkeys had switches  Ask shoeshine, he's an OG. He really liked to flick the big switch underneath


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> the chinese did....they used to roll rickshaws with 13's.


 I heard the spaniards did.The back of there boat was full of supplies and it Lowered the back.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> Jack Bauer;and lownslow are life partners so respect their life style..there thinkn of adopting said:
> 
> 
> > TRUE STORY BRO
> ...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> re-read this^^^^^^ to yourself and tell me if it makes sense. cause i'm confused. are you talking about yourself or or the person reading your post....in this case being me?  :dunno: :rofl:


I'm just saying holmes, I don't wanna sound like a fool when I convey a point. I have no issues with you big homie, Og veterano robledo :nicoderm:.

I do have an issue people letting racists rep their clubs, even worse when its raza being brought into.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> word, im better at multiplying


 Holy shit, now that made me laugh out loud, well played sir....well played!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ars!n said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> and the donkeys had switches  Ask shoeshine, he's an OG. He really liked to flick the big switch underneath


:roflmao: thats signature material


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

[QUOTE=Lownslow302;and jack bauer are bff...omg...they getn matchin scion xb.s....with pink tiger stripe interior....and bolt on 13s....with airbags....see these dude are lowriders......or maybe just dick riders


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: thats signature material


:x:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: thats signature material


lmfao, just got that!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


ars!n said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> and the donkeys had switches  Ask shoeshine, he's an OG. He really liked to flick the big switch underneath


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

lownslow302 and jack bauer love meth ...tooting it..0r.chasing the dragon!!!! Meth is always a better addiction, than any other... meth![/QUOTE]...damn dog know wonder you aint got a lowrider...you a tweaker.....damn...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> I'm just saying holmes, I don't wanna sound like a fool when I convey a point. I have no issues with you big homie, Og veterano robledo :nicoderm:.
> 
> *I do have an issue people letting racists rep their clubs, even worse when its raza being brought into*.


i concur. one of the main reasons i joined WESTSIDE is because it is multicultural.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

aint nobody checkn shit over here......who?????


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> my drems is to let ted wells fuck me in the ass then i buys pecos of him


and you call other people homos


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*SERIOUSLY DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHO STARTED LOWRIDING?*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *SERIOUSLY DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHO STARTED LOWRIDING?*


Citroen did


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *SERIOUSLY DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHO STARTED LOWRIDING?*


your gonna get 20 different answers to that question


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> shoeone32 said:
> 
> 
> > lmao, you are good for racisim :rofl::roflmao::rofl:
> ...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> i concur. one of the main reasons i joined WESTSIDE is because it is multicultural.


SIMONE!!! uffin:..Nothing wrong with that, actually its cool to be around diverse people from different backgrounds.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Pop Top Regal said:


> ONE8SEVEN said:
> 
> 
> > Yo, dis doggy needs to get sum of dis
> ...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

ars!n said:


> your gonna get 20 different answers to that question


Yeah I know.*So what came first The Chicken or The Egg?*


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> crtstal?meth is what i did


....damn dog?you realy a tweaker????


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> ....damn dog?you realy a tweaker????


i really am


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Yeah I know.*So what came first The Chicken or The Egg?*


I don't know. I'm not from LA, everything I learned about lowriding I learned from the magazine :rofl:



EBAY said:


> View attachment 383568


I thought this thread was missing something


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Richiecool69elka said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


your mom likes donkeys????????


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Yeah I know.*So what came first The Chicken or The Egg?*


dinosaurs had eggs


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

EBAY said:


> View attachment 383568


gave up the cholo gig huh?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

fool2 said:


> dinosaurs had eggs


fish lay eggs too...


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

fool2 said:


> i really am


so is this why you dont own a lowrider?????and live in a trailer....with your mom and her ssi check.....


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> gave up the cholo gig huh?


:dunno:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> fish lay eggs too...


****** you know i already had that conversation with what model building motherfucker. not esoteric, the other one


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> so is this why you dont own a lowrider?????and live in a trailer....with your mom and her ssi check.....


i got a 90'd out lac. i personally wouldn't ever fuck with a box chevy or chinas, but that's just me


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> your mom likes donkeys????????


Is that a question STUPID? Why are you putting question marks? Dumb Ass


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> ....damn dog?you realy a tweaker????


you know I CAN SPELL.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

lownslow302 said:


> I love meth too!!!! I was have better sex with my mom , than any other... meth! The reason i wake up and go digging threw the trash of my neighbors....the trailer park..knows whats up.....fuck a lowrider i.m a lowlifer.........i stold my dads pick up and sold for 2 grams of crystal dude....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> amricn me is my fav mbie i liek the sceen where dey fucc the white boy i wanna be the wyte boy


:wow: MAS PUTO


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

fool2 said:


> ****** you know i already had that conversation with what model building motherfucker. not esoteric, the other one


:rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

EBAY said:


> :dunno:


oh the dumb roll...i gotcha. :thumbsup: my bad.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

fool2 said:


> i got a 90'd out lac. i personally wouldn't ever fuck with a box chevy or chinas, but that's just me


i got a single pump 89 lac....wanna hop???


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

[QUOTE=Lownslow302;is just like that white boy on blood in blood out.....migro.....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok you fuckn lames......lownslow....is a skater.....nazi lowrider.....with a pt cruiser.....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> i shoved a ted wells pump up my ass to push the threshld


wow:scrutinize:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> i got a single pump 89 lac....wanna hop???


im not juiced, don't plan on being juiced, and even if i was juiced i wouldn't nose my coupe up with a junk hopper 4 door.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> Ok you fuckn lames......lownslow....is a skater.....nazi lowrider.....with a pt cruiser.....


I think you're the racist here, and no one from your club has stepped up and put you in check. I'm gonna make sure everyone on the volo knows, hood passes and raza passes be revoked.

No aztec warrior murals or selena ones or any calling their selfs raza, associating with this fool


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> wow:this meth got me high ass fuck......want to by my moms bus pass......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

fool2 said:


> im not juiced, don't plan on being juiced, and even if i was juiced i wouldn't nose my coupe up with a junk hopper 4 door.


so it aint a lowrider.....its stock......i got a hot fleetwood...it aint ready but the draulics is done....right


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> i love bruno mars


:roflmao:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

shoeone32 said:


> Lownslow302 said:
> 
> 
> > wow:this meth got me high ass fuck......want to by my moms bus pass......
> ...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> so it aint a lowrider.....its stock......i got a hot fleetwood...it aint ready but the draulics is done....right


it ain't stock if the entire front end and all the trim and interior has been swapped out and even had some hand fabricated pieces made for it. your 4 door is stock besides the chinas and shitty juice setup. i bet it's missing all kinds of shit, the ac don't work, and at least one of the windows don't roll down too. my shit will be bagged some time by the end of next year. no need for me to break my shit clowning with some broke motherfucker in a g body. id rather have a clean ride and an empty trunk


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

[QUOTE=Lownslow302;...m0m gives the best head....i let a biker club have her for the night......more meth for me...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I CAN'T BELEAVE I JUST RAN BACK HOME TO JUMP ON THIS TOPIC TO READ ALL THIS BULLSHIT!! :barf::barf:
HALF OF U MOFO'S OR 25 PLUS YEARS OLD AND ON THE INTERNET TALKING A BUNCH OF NONESINCE. KNOWING DAAMN WELL YA'LL WILL NEVER SEE OR MEET EACH OTHER! :nono:
I CALL IT INTERNET BANGING!!!! :ugh::uh::ugh:

COME ON MY NIGG.. U STARTED OFF WITH SOME GOOD GAME NOW U FALLING WAY OFF WITH SOME BULLSHIT!
NOW WE ALL CAN SEE WHY LAYITLOW CLOSED THE OTHER TOPIC BECAUSE U AND THEM OTHER DUDES IS STUCK ON BULLSHIT. 
LETS MOVE ON GENTLEMEN!! :h5:

THERE'S MOFO'S LIKE MYSELF THAT WANTED TO HERE THE GAME U WERE TRYING TO PREACH ABOUT THE BROTHA'S. :drama: JUST LIKE WE WANNA HERE THE BROWNS AND WHITES SIDE OF THINGS ON SOME GROWN MAN SHIT/CONVO. :drama: NOT NO RACIST DOWN GRADEING TYPE SHIT. 

I FOUND OUT ALOT OF GOOD INFO ABOUT BROWNS AND BLACK WHEN IT COMES TO WHO STARTED WHAT! THANKS TO UR TOPIC. :thumbsup: BUT I CAN'T SHARE WHAT I HEARD BECAUSE THIS TOPIC IS FULL OF SHIT! :thumbsdown:

I'M 30 YEARS OLD AND I BEEN DOING THIS LOWRIDER SHIT SINCE A TEEN. IT'S IN ME NO MATTER WHO STARTED THE SHIT, BUT IT WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE TO LEARN AND KNOW WHO TOOK IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL. :shocked:

WHEN U MOFO'S LEARN TO KEEP THIS TOPIC CLEAN AND FAIR... I WOULD LOVE TO SHARE THE INFO I HEARD FROM BROWN/BLACK LOWRIDER VETS IN MY S.D CITY AND FROM MY OLDER L.A HOMIES!

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL! 
PS. NO MATTER WHAT COLOR U ARE....REAL RECOGNIZE REAL GENTLEMEN!*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> momma fisted me out da pussy


:burn:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

fool2 said:


> it ain't stock if the entire front end and all the trim and interior has been swapped out and even had some hand fabricated pieces made for it. your 4 door is stock besides the chinas and shitty juice setup. i bet it's missing all kinds of shit, the ac don't work, and at least one of the windows don't roll down too. my shit will be bagged some time by the end of next year. no need for me to break my shit clowning with some broke motherfucker in a g body. id rather have a clean ride and an empty trunk


like i said stock bitch...only **** ride on bags.....bitch wanna do it to a dude on fluid.....psssst...air compressor bitch....i got a olds 350 with ac....bag it *** it.....ride on bags like a big rig....bitch ***** disrepectin a cadi......


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> Lownslow302;...m0m gives the best head....i let a biker club have her for the night......more meth for me...[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > IF YOU ARE GOING TO EDIT POSTS AT LEAST LEARN HOW TO DO IT RIGHT. YOU IGNORANT PIECE OF RACIST SLUM LIVING RETARDED MOTHAFUCKIN PIECE OF DONKEY SHIT.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I CAN'T BELEAVE I JUST RAN BACK HOME TO JUMP ON THIS TOPIC TO READ ALL THIS BULLSHIT!! :barf::barf:
> HALF OF U MOFO'S OR 25 PLUS YEARS OLD AND ON THE INTERNET TALKING A BUNCH OF NONESINCE. KNOWING DAAMN WELL YA'LL WILL NEVER SEE OR MEET EACH OTHER! :nono:
> I CALL IT INTERNET BANGING!!!! :ugh::uh::ugh:
> 
> ...


Simone!!! Its all about the love of cars, that's what brings everyone from all races together.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

SHOEONE32 = CRENSHAWS FINEST.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Jack Bauer said:


> shoeone32 said:
> 
> 
> > IF YOU ARE GOING TO EDIT POSTS AT LEAST LEARN HOW TO DO IT RIGHT. YOU IGNORANT PIECE OF RACIST SLUM LIVING RETARDED MOTHAFUCKIN PIECE OF DONKEY SHIT.
> ...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Simone!!! Its all about the love of cars, that's what brings everyone from all races together.


 ORALE HOLMES


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> Jack Bauer said:
> 
> 
> > fail much?
> ...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Jack Bauer said:


> ORALE HOLMES


:nicoderm:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> like i said stock bitch...only **** ride on bags.....bitch wanna do it to a dude on fluid.....psssst...air compressor bitch....i got a olds 350 with ac....bag it *** it.....ride on bags like a big rig....bitch ***** disrepectin a cadi......


I don't give a fuck what your 80's 4 door got :roflmao: save up some money and buy a camera and show it to us


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

A dog this the game they wanna play.....no one is being serious...we just klownin wright lownho.....nobody wanted history....no one stood up forit this week end so now we klownin


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fool2 said:


> I don't give a fuck what your 80's 4 door got :roflmao: save up some money and buy a camera and show it to us


that ***** said olds 350:roflmao:


----------



## The Dos Equis Guy (May 24, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> so is this why you dont own a lowrider?????and live in a trailer....with your mom and her ssi check.....





shoeone32 said:


> lownslow302 said:
> 
> 
> > I love meth too!!!! I was have better sex with my mom , than any other... meth! The reason i wake up and go digging threw the trash of my neighbors....the trailer park..knows whats up.....fuck a lowrider i.m a lowlifer.........i stold my dads pick up and sold for 2 grams of crystal dude....
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Simone!!! Its all about the love of cars, that's what brings everyone from all races together.


AS WE ALL CAN SEE NONE OF THESE CLOWNS NO NOTHING ABOUT THAT HOMIE.. :rofl:
LIKE I SAID HOMIE REAL RECOGNIZE REAL AND I ALREADY CAN TELL THAT UR A REAL ONE JUST OFF 3 POST I READ OF URS DOGGIE.:thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

shoeone32 said:


> lownslow302 said:
> 
> 
> > I love meth too!!!! I was have better sex with my mom , than any other... meth! The reason i wake up and go digging threw the trash of my neighbors....the trailer park..knows whats up.....fuck a lowrider i.m a lowlifer.........i stold my dads pick up and sold for 2 grams of crystal dude....
> ...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> AS WE ALL CAN SEE NONE OF THESE CLOWNS NO NOTHING ABOUT THAT HOMIE.. :rofl:
> LIKE I SAID HOMIE REAL RECOGNIZE REAL AND I ALREADY CAN TELL THAT UR A REAL ONE JUST OFF 3 POST I READ OF URS DOGGIE.:thumbsup:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Who rides on bags....even that boy raper jack bauer oh wait he got bags too....lownslow...gotem.....yall some fagbaggers


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> im so black the only pussy i get is from a watermelon


:roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> Who rides on bags....even that boy raper jack bauer oh wait he got bags too....lownslow...gotem.....yall some fagbaggers


Static


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

[QUOTE=Typical white dude...tydy t shirt...stinky...fuckedup hair...living in a trailer park with his diabetic mother.....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

[QUOTE=Lownslow302;can i have 30$....i i feel sick...i need another blast...of glass....come on man we all lowriders....please...help me out....dude im fucking sick man...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> momma makes kool aid from pussy fist juice


...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> Who rides on bags....even that boy raper jack bauer oh wait he got bags too....lownslow...gotem.....yall some fagbaggers


You might as well build donks with those ugly ass cars you fuck with


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fool2 said:


> You might as well build donks with those ugly ass cars you fuck with


his name is Imad and he fixes taxicabs


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

SINCE HOMIE SAID HE CAN'T POST HIS CARS...
CAN U CATS THAT'S TALKING ABOUT CARS POST YA'LLS CARS?

GIVE US SIDELINERS SOMETHING TO LOOK AT.
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

At least donks d0nt fuck with airbags....foolio....is that 90 a fwd...or a 90d.elagance.......cause ih bags a lac.....remember .......****.ride.on.bags ........pssssst...you know the noise...


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> his name is Imad and he fixes taxicabs


where that droped ......s10.. at.what was that a crew cab....did you go camping in it


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

All you bag ****....when you hit the switch...wait or do yall press a button??????..anyway...do people ask why your car or pickup truck {lownslow] ..just farted??????


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

[QUOTE=Lownslow302; is his name and he fixes taxicabs for crystal meth.....oh yeah.....trailer park jewels.....he will steal yo sounds if you slipn.......


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> SINCE HOMIE SAID HE CAN'T POST HIS CARS...CAN U CATS THAT'S TALKING ABOUT CARS POST YA'LLS CARS?GIVE US SIDELINERS SOMETHING TO LOOK AT.THANKS IN ADVANCE


I posted up 2 pics of my project in his other shit thread. Still waiting for him to post 1


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> At least donks d0nt fuck with airbags....foolio....is that 90 a fwd...or a 90d.elagance.......cause ih bags a lac.....remember .......****.ride.on.bags ........pssssst...you know the noise...


If you knew half as much about cars as you claim to you would know my car ain't a fwd just by looking at the little photo right here on my post


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

fool2 said:


> If you knew half as much about cars as you claim to you would know my car ain't a fwd just by looking at the little photo right here on my post


careful there, responding to his posts will lower your IQ :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Last pic I took of it. Have the rest of the exterior trim and the leather 90 pillows to go with it. Paint coming in December


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

fool2 said:


> If you knew half as much about cars as you claim to you would know my car ain't a fwd just by looking at the little photo right here on my post


pssssssssssstttt.....wow your bags are hot..wait or is it cold??????bagfagragtag....disrespectn a fleetwood brougham....like that....the fuck town you come from????airbags....what is it a moving van.....air tank and a compressor in the trunk...lookin like a life suport system....o2...lmao...ppsssssssttttttt.....hit that switch....hold on im building up some more air...errrrrrrrrrrr...ok...psssssssssssssttt....


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

fool2 said:


> Last pic I took of it. Have the rest of the exterior trim and the leather 90 pillows to go with it. Paint coming in December


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> All you bag ****....when you hit the switch...wait or do yall press a button??????..anyway...do people ask why your car or pickup truck {lownslow] ..just farted??????


I press these


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

fool2 said:


> Last pic I took of it. Have the rest of the exterior trim and the leather 90 pillows to go with it. Paint coming in December


is that a slab....like in north houston.....psssssssstt


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

fool2 said:


> I press these


D-Cheese?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> pssssssssssstttt.....wow your bags are hot..wait or is it cold??????bagfagragtag....disrespectn a fleetwood brougham....like that....the fuck town you come from????airbags....what is it a moving van.....air tank and a compressor in the trunk...lookin like a life suport system....o2...lmao...ppsssssssttttttt.....hit that switch....hold on im building up some more air...errrrrrrrrrrr...ok...psssssssssssssttt....


It's not gonna look like nothing in the trunk, all hidden behind beauty panels wrapped in blue leather All this talk still no pics?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

ars!n said:


> D-Cheese?


Nah dudes name is shockrail on here. He's kinda hard to get ahold of but the prices are damn good. Thinking of buying his Caddy logo air tank too


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> pssssssssssstttt.....wow your bags are hot..wait or is it cold??????bagfagragtag....disrespectn a fleetwood brougham....like that....the fuck town you come from????airbags....what is it a moving van.....air tank and a compressor in the trunk...lookin like a life suport system....o2...lmao...ppsssssssttttttt.....hit that switch....hold on im building up some more air...errrrrrrrrrrr...ok...psssssssssssssttt....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

fool2 said:


> I press these


are you a single ..wait thats for lowriders...what do you ask a airbagger about they compressors???help me out here... Eeeerrrrrrrrrr...ppsssssssssssttt.....who the fuck rides on that shit.....a lownho....is this fundi????or 1 of his boys..psssssssstttt.......wow...i.ll take a old fener b4 that ..bag bullshit....


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> are you a single ..wait thats for lowriders...what do you ask a airbagger about they compressors???help me out here... Eeeerrrrrrrrrr...ppsssssssssssttt.....who the fuck rides on that shit.....a lownho....is this fundi????or 1 of his boys..psssssssstttt.......wow...i.ll take a old fener b4 that ..bag bullshit....


And I'll ride the bus before I get in a box chevy


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> Im gay.My mom said so


wtf


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> are you a single ..wait thats for lowriders...what do you ask a airbagger about they compressors???help me out here... Eeeerrrrrrrrrr...ppsssssssssssttt.....who the fuck rides on that shit.....a lownho....is this fundi????or 1 of his boys..psssssssstttt.......wow...i.ll take a old fener b4 that ..bag bullshit....


post your *** lowrider up then!!!O wait you got the bus pass:roflmao:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I knew I would hear a lot of shit when I decided to bag the Caddy instead of juice it, but I'm building it for me and nobody else. When I start giving a fuck what someone in a 4 door 80's caddy on chinas thinks of it I hope someone takes me out of my misery


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Somebody is blowing hot air....or is it cold????????


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

fool2 said:


> Nah dudes name is shockrail on here. He's kinda hard to get ahold of but the prices are damn good. Thinking of buying his Caddy logo air tank too


Those look nice. Makes me wish my Lac (Daily) wasn't fwd. Can't even put wires on it


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> Somebody is blowing hot air....or is it cold????????


why..YOU mad :run:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

MR 59 said:


> pyour 59 is a 4door chop top .....bitch....


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

well bitch I gots me a ride..?Unlike you ..Alls you got is a bus pass.:roflmao:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I know you're on a nokia from 1995 and it ain't got a camera on it but without pics nothing you say means shit :cheesy:


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

fool2 said:


> I know you're on a nokia from 1995 and it ain't got a camera on it* but without pics nothing you say means shit *:cheesy:


x100000000 you see this shoeupmyass x100000000


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

lamo yall?burnt out......we go bagman....that?***** catch?a flat he got a compressor in the trunk......got some air tools hookit up to is cadi.....then we fot a top chopper......took a belair....and shaved the rear door handles....chop the top....and he think he got a rag....its a rat rod huh?????where my bus pass....lownslow...got one for sale...


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

myboxchevy.....like yella wolf......a white rapper...and yall said im racist....


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> *myboxchevy*.....like yella wolf......a white rapper...and yall said im racist....


FUCKEN THROWAWAY CARS..I SEE WHY YOU GOT A BUS PASS:roflmao:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

fool2 said:


> I knew I would hear a lot of shit when I decided to bag the Caddy instead of juice it, but I'm building it for me and nobody else. When I start giving a fuck what someone in a 4 door 80's caddy on chinas thinks of it I hope someone takes me out of my misery


me personally homie if i was you i wouldnt fuck with the airbags just cut the car and whats wrong with a 4door caddy i just picked up a super clean 89 from the 2nd owner the car was so clean i just cut it to cut it and the price i got the car for i couldnt pass it up it was a steal


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fool2 said:


> And I'll ride the bus before I get in a box chevy


x2. throw away dirt track cars


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> lamo yall?burnt out......we go bagman....that?***** catch?a flat he got a compressor in the trunk......got some air tools hookit up to is cadi.....then we fot a top chopper......took a belair....and shaved the rear door handles....chop the top....and he think he got a rag....its a rat rod huh?????where my bus pass....lownslow...got one for sale...


Damn you just made me like airbags even more. Shits gonna be handy as fuck


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

twin60 said:


> me personally homie if i was you i wouldnt fuck with the airbags just cut the car and whats wrong with a 4door caddy i just picked up a super clean 89 from the 2nd owner the car was so clean i just cut it to cut it and the price i got the car for i couldnt pass it up it was a steal


If I did juice it I would never hop it or three wheel. What's the point of dealing with all that maintenance if I don't want to be on the bumper? I just want to tuck my whitewalls and still get over speed bumps


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> myboxchevy.....like yella wolf......a white rapper...and yall said im racist....


his box chevy is a 4 door so your argument is invalid


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

fool2 said:


> If I did juice it I would never hop it or three wheel. What's the point of dealing with all that maintenance if I don't want to be on the bumper? I just want to tuck my whitewalls and still get over speed bumps


all the riders i got im just a lay and play type i dont hopp my shit but my shit will hopp if i wanted to swang it lol


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

if any body is intrested ill give yall a good deal on this just to get it out my way 

1989 cadillac super clean white on white sounds hydraulics 2 pumps 6 switches 8 batteries 13inch daytons n tires bumper kit low miles runs n drives good $6000 or best offer or trade for????


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

twin60 said:


> if any body is intrested ill give yall a good deal on this just to get it out my way
> 
> 1989 cadillac super clean white on white sounds hydraulics 2 pumps 6 switches 8 batteries 13inch daytons n tires bumper kit low miles runs n drives good $6000 or best offer or trade for????
> 
> ...



is the frame wrapped?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

fool2 said:


> I knew I would hear a lot of shit when I decided to bag the Caddy instead of juice it, but I'm building it for me and nobody else. When I start giving a fuck what someone in a 4 door 80's caddy on chinas thinks of it I hope someone takes me out of my misery


Same here. I just can't see hopping or 3 wheeling a first gen Monte. Not for me at least. But I get a lot of shit for wanting bags instead of cylinders


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> is the frame wrapped?


nope just tucked for lay and play


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

twin60 said:


> nope just tucked for lay and play


:|:roflmao:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> :|:roflmao:


oh thats funny huh


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

my 89 got 8 batteries and i never plan on 3wheelin it....fuck them bags homie...riderz dont do that....yeah i.klowned around at1st...but dont disrespect yo lac dog a simple 2 pump set up wit 6 bat ...and you will be good...to lay and raise up


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ars!n said:


> Same here. I just can't see hopping or 3 wheeling a first gen Monte. Not for me at least. But I get a lot of shit for wanting bags instead of cylinders


x2 its not like ill ever want to hop just lift it high enough for the front tires to clear the fenders on turns.
these dudes do it without air or hydraulicsbut the streets here fucking suck to own something this low


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> his box chevy is a 4 door so your argument is invalid


you jerk ruining the moment.......i like the song...myboxchevy...mines just kooler than his....i am black and from l.a......but yo family member got a nice sound...where you slamed s10 at????


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> x2 its not like ill ever want to hop just lift it high enough for the front tires to clear the fenders on turns.
> these dudes do it without air or hydraulicsbut the streets here fucking suck to own something this low


Is that yours


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ars!n said:


> Is that yours


i wish probably could make a model, you dont see too many Stanced BMWs on Equips


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I gotta say its a DAMN SHAME ole boy was on here talkin all that negative shit givin L.A. riders and STYLISTICS a bad name , they were always a cool ass club that had super clean cars that was hot and ready to swang too. But last time I checked its still " to each his own" Real riders dont bitch about what the next man has in his trunk ! ! ! And its enough cars out there for every man to ride to their own tastes. 

Am I Right????

Besides that, I wouldnt be caught owning a 4dr box myself, but their not trash . . . . .And I'd roll the shyt out of a 2dr box tho . . . Jm2c!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

And really . . .who gives a fuck who started it !!! Just be glad the sport is still goin and bigger than ever!!!!! If sumbody is tryin to take your credit than that means you did sumthin rite, or it wouldbt have even been worth taking. And those who matter would know the truth anyway!!! STFU AND LET YOUR WORK SPEAK FOR ITSELF . . . .


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> I gotta say its a DAMN SHAME ole boy was on here talkin all that negative shit givin L.A. riders and STYLISTICS a bad name , they were always a cool ass club that had super clean cars that was hot and ready to swang too. But last time I checked its still " to each his own" Real riders dont bitch about what the next man has in his trunk ! ! ! And its enough cars out there for every man to ride to their own tastes.
> 
> Am I Right????
> 
> Besides that, I wouldnt be caught owning a 4dr box myself, but their not trash . . . . .And I'd roll the shyt out of a 2dr box tho . . . Jm2c!


I don't think anyone was really taking him seriously. He doesn't speak for LA, and he trashed his old club, so thats his bad, just makes them look better for getting rid of his ass. I was in a club, parted ways (club wise, we still kick it) but I would have never bashed them publicly or on the interwebz. Club business stays in the club /topic :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

ars!n said:


> I don't think anyone was really taking him seriously. He doesn't speak for LA, and he trashed his old club, so thats his bad, just makes them look better for getting rid of his ass. I was in a club, parted ways (club wise, we still kick it) but I would have never bashed them publicly or on the interwebz. Club business stays in the club /topic :biggrin:


 Well said homie


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> ttt


its well documented your hate for shoe. but do you really need to start bumping all his old topics? :drama:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> its well documented your hate for shoe. but do you really need to start bumping all his old topics? :drama:


lol i hope one day when i die, someone bumps my dead baby joke topic


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

Im glad you bumped it. I got such a kick outa reading that dumb shit he was sayin........I think. I dont know, couldnt really understand what the fuck he was talking about. lmao I did quote ars!n though in my sig. that shit was funny.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^this


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> lol i hope one day when i die, someone bumps my dead baby joke topic





FirmeJoe said:


> ^^^this


and that


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

How bout a black folks donk history topic dated 2010-2011. Or a swangaz history topic? Or a theme car history topic? With a donk sporting a yellow preparation-h paintjob?


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

misterslick said:


> How bout a black folks donk history topic dated 2010-2011. Or a swangaz history topic? Or a theme car history topic? With a donk sporting a yellow preparation-h paintjob?


there was a donk with a preparation-h paint job??? :wow: Damn son, why not just paint it white and a red splash on the front and put tampax on the side, and maybe a white rope hanging out the trunk?? What the hell is wrong with people?


----------

